# are ferrets ok with fireworks???



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

Last year i only had the one ferret buttons and i brought him into the house and he was fine but now i have 12 but the problem is my mum has become allergic to my little darlings.and the people around my area do fireworks all night long so what shall i do with my ferrets any suggetions would be very helpfull


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

no one can help???


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah they're awesome! Ductape seems to hold them to the rockets better than that stupid parcel stuff.


Watch you don't get a big one, cause they're a bit heavy and it weighs the rocket down.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

could u not put them in a room where ur mum isnt near them or perhaps in a shed with the radio on loud?


----------



## TRISTAN_HALL (Jun 9, 2009)

if it was me, i would ask a friend if u can put them in a shed! or their going to poo their furry butts off !


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> could u not put them in a room where ur mum isnt near them or perhaps in a shed with the radio on loud?


my mum cant even have them in the house now and it really upset her and the only shed we got is the rattery i might ask my sister but she is scared stiff of them


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

wolfmagicrattery said:


> my mum cant even have them in the house now and it really upset her and the only shed we got is the rattery i might ask my sister but she is scared stiff of them


I haven't tried a Catherine Wheel yet, but I reckon that would work!


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

Reaper941 said:


> I haven't tried a Catherine Wheel yet, but I reckon that would work!


 you are sick now get off my thread


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

wolfmagicrattery said:


> you are sick now get off my thread


I don't understand, you asked about using ferrets with fireworks? :whistling2:


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

My ferrets stay outside during fireworks, they have to, I dont have the room for them to stay indoors.
I tend to feed them earlier and with something they are likely to stuff themselves with, i.e a rabbit, pheasant that sort of thing, this usually makes them fall asleep a little earlier and then they are non the wiser about the fireworks. I give them extra bedding too, duvets work well, they get all snuggled in it and then the duvet deafens the noise!! 
Every year I go out and check on them, and every year they are all snuggles up in their boxes.


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks you


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

I always get mine in for a few nights, because we have fireworks going off a few days before and a few days after.
I wouldn't leave the ferrets out on bonfire night or new years eve.


----------



## I shove m80s up ferret (Jul 30, 2021)

wolfmagicrattery said:


> you are sick now get off my thread


I have blown up many ferrets in the past makes for great fun we ducktape 3 m80s to the ferret and one rocket the ferret gets obliterated but makes for great fun 35$ only


----------

